# '95 Sentra XE : pics



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

My first, and only car. My one true love. Been a member for like a week now or something, but here,finally, some fresh and clean pix.


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

lol whose the kid, and nice pics, u plannin to do anything to it?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Your tires are looking a little green there.
Or maybe they're so shiney that it's the reflection off the grass 

Anyway, looking good. :thumbup: Watch out for those moving Lamp Posts and fire Hydrants. Parked cars, as well. They tend to leave nice big scrapes and/or welts on your body. Wouldn't want that now.

And since I haven't said it yet, welcome to the forums.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

The kid is my little brother. And I plan on changing the suspension, lowering it 1", painting it black, or touching this paint up. OEM spoiler, new rims/tires, halo headlights. And before even touching the engine, I'm saving up for a SR20VE swap.

And as far as my tires go, it's probably the crappy camera. Or because they are dirty, and dry.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

ASsman said:


> The kid is my little brother. And I plan on changing the suspension, lowering it 1", painting it black, or touching this paint up. OEM spoiler, new rims/tires, halo headlights. And before even touching the engine, I'm saving up for a SR20VE swap.
> 
> And as far as my tires go, it's probably the crappy camera. Or because they are dirty, and dry.


don't change it to black, that color is way to sweet!
also before you get the halos, read up on them several people have said how much they dont' like them, but you'll see, just do a serach on it and 100million posts will come up.

also I PMed you about the spoiler reference....


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Moved to the Members Rides section.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im selling some halos for super cheap ...

nice new project car though


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Bumpin said:


> Moved to the Members Rides section.


Heh, thanks. Wasn't sure were it would be best. 

And as for those halos, PM me.

Update: I crashed my baby, I'll post some pics soon. Gonna repaint it, change the panels I f'ed up, fix all the rust. This bitch is gonna be like new.




> don't change it to black, that color is way to sweet!
> also before you get the halos, read up on them several people have said how much they dont' like them, but you'll see, just do a serach on it and 100million posts will come up.


Heh, Teal? I might leave it that color. But I'm getting a good price on the paint job and repairing the damage from my car. And what do you mean by not liking them, how they look? Or perform. Because I've seen them on a black B14, and I fell in love with them.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

*Craptastic Crash*


























Wasn't sure if this was gonna be worth a new thread.

FYI that's a new side mirror. Shit almost hit me in the face, good thing I had the window down, else I would have a face full of glass.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Ranex said:


> Watch out for those moving Lamp Posts and fire Hydrants. Parked cars, as well. They tend to leave nice big scrapes and/or welts on your body. Wouldn't want that now.



I think I jinxed you. But it doesn't look too bad.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Ranex said:


> I think I jinxed you. But it doesn't look too bad.


Could have been worse. The sideview mirror could have broken my nose. And I could have f'ed up both doors and front/rear bumpers. Have a guy, hes gonna repaint/replace/ and treat the rust on my body, for 1,800$. If I get this spoiler he'll probably paint/install that too free of charge.

I'm just glad I have "before" pictures.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

hey, since your needing at least a new corner light (are your headlights damaged too)
you should check out www.liuspeedtuning.com and check out the heads and corners.

or if you get the halos, get the corners at least!









........... stock .......................... VS ............................. :idhitit:


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeh, I found a nice package on on Liuspeed.











Look awesome.


----------

